# New substrate.  Please advise.



## Soilwork (15 Feb 2017)

Hi All,

I don't really want to dose column fertilisers anymore accept a little NPK here and there but if there are substrates that contain NPK then please let me know.  I would like a substrate that has good calcium and magnesium levels too as my water is very soft and a healthy and long lasting amount of micro nutrients, oh and a bit of organic matter for heavy metal binding (I dont want much do I?)  Soil sounds like it would meet all my needs right?  If that's the case then so be it, but which do you recommend.  I've used Innes number 3 before with good results and i have a bag of innes 2 that i could use.
If i do use the Innes would you recommend mineralising it before hand or i heard you could just bake it? if so at what temp etc.

However if there are any commercial substrates that meet the above requirements but are not as 'messy' as soil then i'm game for those too.  So far Akadama and Tropica soils sound good but do that have mg and ca?  Does ADA contain organic matter etc.

Thanks a lot

Craig


----------



## Zeus. (15 Feb 2017)

I weighed up all the options for the tank I have very recently just flooded. even looking at the Innes route and mineralising it. I came to the conclusion for time and effect ADA AS is a good a value for high/hybrid/low tech tanks esp if your thinking of mineralising it to start off with.


----------



## Soilwork (15 Feb 2017)

Cheers. 

So ADA contains organic matter too?


----------



## Zeus. (15 Feb 2017)

Well just check the bag mine came in and it says rich in organic ingredients, pretty sure I've read it elsewhere too. and it did have bits of organic material with the Clay granules when I put it in tank.


----------



## Soilwork (16 Feb 2017)

nice one thanks.  Where did you get it from.  I checked Amazon UK but its not there.


----------



## Zeus. (16 Feb 2017)

The Green Machine(TGM) got it when I went for Hardscape materials


----------



## Daveslaney (16 Feb 2017)

One of the sponsers Prodibio do thier own range of aquatic soils and addatives.Looks pretty good.What they are like in practice price wise i dont have a clue.
But could be worth a look.


----------



## Soilwork (17 Feb 2017)

Thanks I think it will be either soil or tropica growth substrate + tropica soil and I may even cap with gravel.

I just don't know whether to use aquatic compost, topsoil, garden soil etc


----------



## Soilwork (20 Feb 2017)

Hi All,

I went with John Innes no1 in the end.  I sieved it well and added some red clay and crushed coral to it.  Will be dosing EI macros after the soil has settled.  I have a mature canister filter that should help with ammonia and I've planted it well including a floating plant.  Fingers crossed.

Thanks for your comments.

Craig


----------



## Setsquaresmith (20 Mar 2017)

Hi Craig,
Any update on how your tank is doing?


----------



## Soilwork (21 Mar 2017)

Hi SSS,

It's going well.  It wasn't plain sailing as i had issues not related to the soil.  Turns out i needed lots more macros but i don't dose micro nutrients anymore.  A 50% water change + the soil provides plenty.  Ill post a picture for you after a finish work.  The soil has been great.


----------

